# fermeture de l'ecran>comment faire pour qu'il ne se mette pas en veille??



## safri_duo78 (15 Juin 2004)

voila j'aimerai savoir quesque je doit regler afin que l'orsque je ferme l'ecran de mon ibook (OS X panther) il ne se mette pas en veille et fait comme si de rien etait, en fait c'est pour le fermer la nuit tout en ecoutan de la musique, ou bien le fermer dans mon sac quand je prend le train(et ouai je m'en sert d'iPOD geant qui lit les dvd et divx    )
merci de m'aider


----------



## vincmyl (15 Juin 2004)

Je sais pas si tu peux régler ca


----------



## Anonyme (15 Juin 2004)

il me semble qu'il existait un patch à l'époque des ibooks G3, qui emêchait justement cette mise en veille lors de la fermeture de l'écran... peut-être que c'est toujours compatible


----------



## Sebang (15 Juin 2004)

EDIT : Planté de sujet

EDIT 2 : Comment on efface un message ??  :rateau:


----------



## safri_duo78 (15 Juin 2004)

arf, si c'est pas possible ba chui vraiment decu la...
quand j'avait un pc je men servai souvent l'ecran fermé pour le transporter dans mon sac
ba...j'ai plus qu'a m'acheter un lecteur mp3 (surtout pas l'ipod: autonomie de merde et trop cher, meme si il possede la meilleure qualité de son et le meilleur estethisme qui soit....)


----------



## drs (15 Juin 2004)

bha koi?

bien sur que ca existe. De memoire il s'agit de screen paning doctor. (mais je connais plus l'adresse).

Par contre, comme deja evoqué ds un post, il est apparamment déconseillé de faire ca, car la disspation thermique se fait en partie de sous le clavier. Donc directement sur la dalle lcd si l'ecran est fermé. Pas bon tout ca!

Alex


----------



## Amophis (15 Juin 2004)

d'où la bouillie de pixel à la réouverture...


----------



## kitetrip (15 Juin 2004)

De bouillie de cristaux liquides.... 

:mouais: 

Bon OK, je sors


----------



## safri_duo78 (15 Juin 2004)

arf  de toute facon c'est garantie 1 an et quand c'est plus sous garantie, je le revendrai pour en reprendre un sous garantie (ptetre un modele meilleure meme)


----------



## Sebang (16 Juin 2004)

drs a dit:
			
		

> bha koi?
> 
> bien sur que ca existe. De memoire il s'agit de screen paning doctor. (mais je connais plus l'adresse).



Screen Spanning Doctor 

Mais il s'agit là de bureau étendu (mon post précédant que je souhaite effacer était en fait le lien vers Screen S.D.

Pour la veille, c'était "NoSleep" (à chercher sur Version Tracker) qui marchait très bien, mais il n'est plus mis à jour et ne fonctionne pas sous Panther (10.2.8 maxi à en croire les comments de VT).
Voilà voilà.

PS : Prends-toi un iPod Mini si tu n'as pas besoin de + de 4go (1000 morceaux environ) quand ça sortira


----------



## safri_duo78 (16 Juin 2004)

ouai c'est clair que 4 Go ca me suffira largement, je n'avait meme pas l'utilité du 20 giga (a part pour le sortir dans les teuf avec mon futur 2.1 JBL creature 2 mais pour ca j'ai deja l'ibook)
surtoutn que a la base je devait prendre un lecteur mp3 style ibead 256mo (ouai ca me suffi meme si plus c'est bien) alors la 4go c'est parfait, mais voila j'ai peur que son pri frolle les 300 euro...


----------



## papibob (17 Juin 2004)

Ce n'est pas recommandé par Apple
Avez vous essayé de tenir une roue de vélo tournant assez vite. avez vous remarqué les efforts qu'il faut faire si on change de direction . 
Alors pensez a l'axe du disque dur et a sa durée de vie !!!


----------



## RainMan (17 Juin 2004)

Papibob a raison, j'ai un copain qui a bousillé son disque dur comme çà.


----------



## drs (17 Juin 2004)

Sebang a dit:
			
		

> Screen Spanning Doctor
> 
> Mais il s'agit là de bureau étendu (mon post précédant que je souhaite effacer était en fait le lien vers Screen S.D.



Merci pour la précision et le lien. Mais Screen Spanning Doctor permet aussi de ne pas le mettre en veille quand on ferme le portable. A la fin de l'install, il demande si on veut mettre en marche cette fonction

Alex


----------

